# how many miles before 1st tune-up?



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

I just started cycling having put about 500 miles so far. The LBS I purchased it from offers the first tune-up for free. How many more miles before I should bring it in? OR should I have brought it in already?


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Bring it in. Have them adjust the shifters, DR's, brakes, and make certain that the wheels are true. Probably all is OK, but these are little naggy things that will make your rides suck if not dealt with soon. Also let them know of any strange noises, clicking, clacking (that isn't your body). For example, my wife's hybrid bike (still trying to ignite the flame of roadie in her) had this weird sound that sounded like the spokes were being plunked lit guitar strings. Turned out to be a loose cassette - the dork disc was floating around just enough with the force of each pedal stroke pushed down through the chain to make that weird noise and amplify it through the spokes. It was a 2 minute job by the LBS guy to remove the cassette, toss the dork disk, and reassemble the whee.

You're looking at a tune-up/check out the shop can probably do in about 30 to 60 minutes while you wait unless something is really bad. This time will give you ample amounts of opportunities to wander around the LBS and spend money and restart the USA economy.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

when it NEEDS tuning. when your shifting starts getting 'unsmooth' relative to how they were before, and or when your wheels need truing and re-tensioning


----------

